# My new R32 GTR >:~)



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Me 'n bird were supposed to be emigrating to NZ. This has had to be put on hold for the time being, although we still intend to go, due to the housing market dropping badly last year and swindling us out of a load of equity.

To whit, last year, I sold my beautiful GTR to clear a couple of debts in anticipation of leaving the UK. I regret this sale for obvious reasons. Not least because it sold so quickly! Barely a week after advertising it, she was gone 

As we're not going yet, I've treated myself... sorry about the shit photos, I'll get some better ones when there's a sunny day. If the GTR aficionados are wondering about the colour and trying to decide if it's my camera that's ****ed, it's not a Nissan colour. She's been resprayed at some point with a BMW dark silver (exact colour to be determined).



















Current spec is:

*Engine*:
•	JE Forged pistons Mar 08
•	New Nissan crank Mar 08
•	New Nissan oil pump Mar 08
•	HKS 2510 turbos
•	HKS intercooler
•	HKS 600cc injectors
•	HKS fuel pump
•	HKS mushroom filters
•	Tomei fuel pressure regulator
•	RB25 AFMs
•	Apexi ECU & Commander
•	Spitfire coil packs
•	Blitz Nur spec stainless exhaust
•	Blitz Dual SBC boost control

*Transmission*:
•	Excedy twin plate clutch

*Suspension & Steering*:
•	Ohlins coilovers
•	D2 8 pot callipers front
•	D2 6 pot callipers rear
•	Braided lines
•	Ferrodo DS 2500 pads
•	HICAS lockout bar
•	Adjustable rear tie bars
•	4W alignment (by Abbey Motorsport)
•	New rear diff & subframe bushes
•	Subframe powder coated
•	Completely undersealed
•	9.5 x 18” Rays Gram Light alloys
•	Dunlop Sport Maxx 265x35x18 rear
•	Dunlop Sport Maxx 255x35x18 front


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good work!


----------



## gaz2002 (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice one mate, it looks really good, does it put a smile on you face when you drive it?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

matty32 said:


> Good work!


Thanks Matt 



gaz2002 said:


> Nice one mate, it looks really good, does it put a smile on you face when you drive it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gaz


Oh yes. The Skyline-Smile is back


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

V.nice...:bowdown1:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

That looks superb - love it!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll try and get some better piccies soon.


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice Spec GTR right there!  8-pot calipers... God (zilla) DAMN!


----------



## gaaables (Mar 5, 2005)

She's a beauty matey, il have to have a butchers when I get my mirror thingy


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

that is nice really like the colour the wheels go with it really well


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

If I were to get another skyline it would be a 32, and that my friend looks like a very clean example.

The question is, how did you talk your lovley lady round to get another skyline?!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe, she was all for it  Bless her, she knew it would make me happy (read: less grumpy).

She got to drive my old one occasionally and I think she fancies giving this one a blast too


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Perhaps you should consider his and hers skylines...?!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

One Barge in the family is enough!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

As I'm happy with 500bhp+ for the time being I've not made any performance changes to the engine bar a modified twin-turbo pipe. I've made a few other small changes to the car though. Nothing too serious, some cosmetic (grill, clear indicators, lightweight N1 headlights), some handling (Ohlins ditched, Teins fitted, rear tyres replaced, torque split controller fitted). Couple of items added as I've catalogued them (oil cooler, trust downpipes, etc).

Engine: 
•	JE Forged pistons Mar 08
•	New Nissan crank Mar 08
•	New N1 oil pump Mar 08
•	HKS 2510 turbos
•	HKS intercooler
•	HKS 600cc injectors
•	HKS 280 litre/hour fuel pump
•	HKS mushroom filters
•	HKS remote oil filter head
•	Toyo oil cooler
•	Tomei fuel pressure regulator
•	RB25 AFMs
•	Apexi PFC ECU & Commander
•	Spitfire coil packs
•	Trust downpipes
•	Blitz Nur Spec stainless exhaust
•	Blitz Dual SBC boost controller
•	Blitz BOVs
•	Carbon cooling panel
•	Modified twin-turbo pipe (welded separator)

Transmission:
•	Exedy twin plate clutch
•	Skylab Torque Split Controller
•	Dash-mounted 2WD switch

Suspension & Steering:
•	Tein Superstreet coilovers
•	D2 8 pot callipers front, 356mm discs
•	D2 6 pot callipers rear, 356mm discs
•	Ferrodo DS 2500 pads
•	Braided lines
•	HICAS lockout bar
•	Adjustable front & rear tie bars
•	4W alignment (by Abbey Motorsport)
•	Nismo rear diff & subframe bushes

Interior, Security & ICE:
•	Turbo timer (alarm)
•	Greddy electronic 2 bar boost gauge
•	Nismo 320kph clocks
•	Nismo titanium gear knob

Wheels & Exterior Styling:
•	9.5 x 18” Gram Light 57 Pro alloys
•	Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 255x35x18 rear
•	Dunlop Sport Maxx 255x35x18 front
•	15mm Hubcentric bolt-on spacers
•	Nismo heptagonal lightweight wheel nuts
•	N1 bumper vents
•	N1 headlights with HID conversion
•	D-Speed clear indicators
•	LED front indicator conversion
•	JUN style grill & GTR badge


The three pics below show the changes I've made to the front end. In the second pic, I had blacked out the standard indicators but didn't really like the effect. I managed to bag myself a set of clears so replaced them (pic 3). I tinted the clear indicators slightly but I may remove the tint again. I have some LED indicator bulbs on the way to get rid of the orange bulb reflections (which I hate). You may also see that I've replaced the standard projector headlights with some lightweight N1 items I snapped up on ebay. I've also spaced the wheels slightly further out from Pic 1 to Pic 2 by 5mm.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

And now some more recent pics (yesterday). 15mm spacers fitted, LED indicator bulbs fitted, Seat Leon lower lip fitted. Quite chuffed with the result...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I've actually got the same Leon lip on my car (Escort) but with your R32 it hides the ends under your current lip and looks 100x better. Really nice.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Really nice 32, colour really suits it.

Which one do you prefer, this or your old one in the way they drive?

Cheers,


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

is that a std colour ?

nice car n spec BTW


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

very nice indeed, good purchase


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

very nice r32:thumbsup:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

markM3 said:


> Really nice 32, colour really suits it.
> 
> Which one do you prefer, this or your old one in the way they drive?
> 
> Cheers,


Hmm, difficult one. This one comes on boost earlier and therefore feels quicker even though both cars are similar power (my old one was 535bhp when I had it and this one is 530). I'd have to say this one is preferable, but I preferred the look of my old car.



markpriorgts-t said:


> is that a std colour ?
> 
> nice car n spec BTW


It's a one-off dark silver with a green tint (in sunlight).


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

nice motor you got there :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> It's a one-off dark silver with a green tint (in sunlight).


looks similar to millenium jade from the pics, very nice also what did you dow with the blacked out indicators ? would they be for sale ?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you change the wiper stalks?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

markpriorgts-t said:


> looks similar to millenium jade from the pics, very nice also what did you dow with the blacked out indicators ? would they be for sale ?


I de-tinted them and sold them, sorry.



CSB said:


> Did you change the wiper stalks?


The wipers are different, yes.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm very impressed! One of the nicest grey R32s. Like the grill. I think I have the same item on mine.

Can I ask if the SEAT lip was a direct bolt on or did it require work?


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> The wipers are different, yes.


Where did you get them from? Looks sleek, sit nice and flat.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice car! Wouldn't change much at all! :thumbsup:

Don't let a car put you off immigrating to NZ... I speak from experience. Oh and there are a fair amount of R32 GTR's in NZ worthy of replacing your, just maybe not with so much power... 

Here are a couple for sale here at the moment:

Nissan R32 GTR Skyline 1990 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Nissan Skyline GTR T88 1989 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand

Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 1990 for sale - TradeMe.co.nz - New Zealand


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very smart love it :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Thats very nice!!!!

bob


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

nice motor mate.

Amar


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Love the car! Nice colour too... On another note that 'modified twin turbo pipe',, does it make much difference in terms of throttle response? seen them for sale on here and was thinking of getting one.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Made it a little smoother and a little less-prone to shuffle.


----------

